# Major Movement



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Last evening I went scouting in northern Pierce Co and southern Rolette Co. There had to be 10,000+ snows in a stubble field and a smaller flock about a mile away. This is the most snows I've seen all season. Looks like the time is here !!! The best part about this area is nothing is posted :lol: :sniper:


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Somebody has to shoot-em!!! :sniper:


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

I look on these forums to see the reports.
Thanx for not keepin it on the DL Rick. :beer:


----------



## mrodg (Oct 15, 2003)

These forums are supposed to be helpful goosebuster...relax a little bit...I can attest to a push being made as well...my party saw at least 20,000 snows/ross' geese in the air around Langdon last night and I must say it is about damn time!! We only saw two fields though with white ones in them though before it got too dark. Next week I feel the snow migration will be almost in full swing looking at the current weather report. Go get em' everyone!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm going to Sask. this week and was wondering if anybody new where the bulk of the birds are at?

Mav...


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

mav. we were there the week of oct. 3 thru the 10th and at the time the majority of the birds were around lake lenore and quill lake areas, lake lenore is near humbolt, and with the warm weather they had when we were up there, i cant imagine them moving out just yet. huge numbers of snows all over the area........have a great time.........charlie


----------



## hoov (Oct 15, 2003)

Maverick we were in the Boulder Lake area near Watrous last week. Tons of snows but real tough to decoy this year.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

From what I have been hearing pretty much anything north of Regina is LOADED right now. I would bet Last mountain is just about peaking right now. For those of you that don't know, Last Mountain usually peaks around 500,000 snows in the fall.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks Guys!!! It will be my first time hunting there so all info is much appreciated!!!

~ HOOV~ How were you decoying? Waterspreads or field spreads? I have herd that water spreads tend to bring older birds but field spread brings more juevies? What kind of decoys? I've got all kinds from water to fullbodies to sillowettes and then there are the wind sox which I can't count? All snows of course?

Mav....


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I wouldn't worry, you guys are gonna have a blast. God I wish I was going!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Our roost is holding over 100K snows as of this morning and there's more coming in everyday...........sleeping is going to be rough the next two days.....


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Please do not talk about goose hunting in canada anymore. My heart can't take the pain.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm heading to rock lake this weekend to hunt. I'll let you know what's around there. Not much though from the word i'm hearing. Ducks have pretty much vanished from the reports i get. crazy.

I'll let everyone know what i find though.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I ahave a classmate that is from that area and he got 60 last weekend in Rock lake. He said there has been quit a few out there.

Mav....


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Our roost is holding over 100K snows as of this morning and there's more coming in everyday...........sleeping is going to be rough the next two days.....


Chris, how far is that from Fargo?

Just curious, as if I ever get the proper motivation...

I would like to try hunting Canada again, but after 800 miles from here to Fargo, I would hate another 1,000.....

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

maverick.....i pm'd you.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

zetter, drop me a line on areas...


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great to read these post on the "Great White North" keep the reports coming it gets the blood flowing!


----------

